# baustelle-schwimmteich



## simihess (2. Juli 2009)

hallo,
bin neu hier. wir planen unsere alte gülle grube als bio pool umzubauen.
die grube 7x9 meter wurde auf eine höhe von 1,40 mit sand aufgefüllt.
bodenablauf ist eingeplant ebenso ein skimmer.
gestern war der fachmann da um sich alles anzuschauen. er würde die folie einschweißen (farbe?) und an zwei seiten eine je 3 meter breite pflanzenzone einrichten. 
meine frage: er meint wir bräuchten keine zusätzlichen filter, der biofilter wäre ausreichend.
ich bin ein bisschen skeptisch,  der mann baut in unsere gegend viele teiche in allen formen und größen und sollte eigentlich ahnung haben, macht auch einen sehr kompetenten eindruck.
ich serve schon mehrere tage (und nächte) bei euch im forum, sehr zum leiden meines liebsten und irgenwie habt ihr wohl alle einen filter eingebaut.
wäre sehr froh wenn ihr mir ein paar ratschläge geben würdet
liebe grüße simi


----------



## MichaelHX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi,

bei der Teichgrösse und Tiefe und bei vernünftiger Bepflanzung
(Sumpf- und Unterwasserpflanzen) brauchst du keine Technik.

Es sei denn du willst viele Fische einsetzen.

Viele Grüsse 

Michael


----------



## martin karstens (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Stimmt was Michael sagt, bei der Größe brauchst Du keinen Filter. Allerdings sollte man das Wasser aus dem Schwimmbereich in den Pflanzbereich pumpen / umwälzen. Wie von Naturagart propagiert, ... und funktioniert! Ohne Pumpe / Wasserbewegung kann aber muß es nicht funktionieren.


----------



## simihess (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

danke für die schnellen antworten.
wie liegt denn das verhältnis von teichgröße zu bepflanzung?
eine pumpe soll das wasser von skimmer und bodenablauf durch die pflanzenzone pumpen. der schlauch soll alle 25 cm perforiert werden, damit das wasser langsam von unten durch den bereich strömen kann.
klingt alles sehr vernünftig, aber wie bereits erwähnt bin ich etwas misstrauisch wenn ich eure tollen filteranlage so anschaue.
lg simi
p.s. fische sollen keine rein aber meine kids


----------



## martin karstens (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

So mind. 25% Pflanzenzone ist schon nötig.


----------



## günter-w (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi gerade wenn einige Kinder oft baden solltest du min. eine Pflanzfläche von 50% einplanen um einfach wegen der Wasserreinigung mit höherer Belastung klarzukommen. Eine Sirkulationspumpe max. 10000l/Std und den ST  als Zweikammer System bauen. Dann hast du die besten Vorraussetzungen für einen ungetrübten Badespass.


----------



## moachbaer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo! Ich habe auch einen relativ großen Schwimmteich. So dimensioniert, dass er eigentlich auch ohne Technik funktionieren sollte! 
Ich habe aber dennoch eine 12000l Pumpe und einen Oase Screenmatic 12 eingebaut. Hatte immer sauberers Wasser. 
Jetzt war die Pumpe kurz (ca 2 Wochen) defekt und es tauchten plötzlich Fadenalgen auf. Neue Pumpe rein und 2 Wochen später wieder alles perfekt!

Ich würde daher zumindest alles für dein Einsatz von Technik vorbereiten!

Gruß 
Hannes Moachbaer

p.s. Nur beim Bodenablauf bin ich skeptisch, da er ja immer das kalte Wasser vom Grund rausholt und daher die verschiedenen Temperaturzonen durcheinander bringt!


----------



## moachbaer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Was ich vergesse habe: Die Pflanzenzone kann natürlich nie zu groß sein! Ich würde aber auf alle Fälle mind 1:1 planen!


----------



## simihess (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo,
Pflanzenzone 1:1 ist echt riesig. Der Teichbauer hat 50% als Regenerationszone veranschlagt. Als Pumpe war eine Messner M 20000 vorgesehen, mir persönlch wäre die eco x plus 20000 lieber, da die mit nur 145Watt sehr viel weniger Strom verbraucht.
Wie tief sollte den die Regenerationzone sein? Sollen wir verschieden Höhen (sprich Tiefen) einplanen?
Je mehr wir planen, desto mehr Fragen fallen mir ein, bin schon ganz wuschig.
Hab bestimmt noch irgendwas ganz wichtiges vergessen 
Hoffentlich machen wir alles richtig :beeten 
erstmals vielen Dank für die tatkräftige Unterstützung
lg Simi


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*



martin karstens schrieb:


> Stimmt was Michael sagt, bei der Größe brauchst Du keinen Filter. Allerdings sollte man das Wasser aus dem Schwimmbereich in den Pflanzbereich pumpen / umwälzen. Wie von Naturagart propagiert, ... und funktioniert! Ohne Pumpe / Wasserbewegung kann aber muß es nicht funktionieren.


 
Bei NG wird der Mulm vom Boden abgesaugt in einen Filtergraben, was aber nur funktioniert wenn genug gebadet wird. Aber besser als gar nichts. Wenn du gar keine Pumpe oder Absaugung hast, musst du den Boden öfter reinigen (mit Schlammsauger), sonst "erstickst" du nach wenigen Jahren im aufgewirbelten Mulm.


----------



## günter-w (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi bei ca.90m³ wie in deinem Profil steht reichen 10 bis 12tausend Liter für die Umwälzung aus und der Strombedarf liegt bei Oase Eco bei 65 bzw. 85 Watt wichtig ist nur das die Leitungsquerschnitte groß gewählt werden, wegen dem Leitungsverlust . Bei der erwähnten Pumpe gibt es einen Anschußstück mit 2" auf 100KG -Rohr. habe damit bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Tiefe der Pflanzzone hier solltest du wissen das die verschiedenen Teichpflanzen unterschiedliche Wassertiefen benötigen um ihre Arbeit im Ökosystem zu erledigen. Wobei 80% nur eine Tiefe von bis zu 20cm benötigen. Unterwassepflanzen gedeihen ab 60cm und tiefer gut.


----------



## simihess (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Thias,


thias schrieb:


> Bei NG wird der Mulm vom Boden abgesaugt in einen Filtergraben, was aber nur funktioniert wenn genug gebadet wird. Aber besser als gar nichts. Wenn du gar keine Pumpe oder Absaugung hast, musst du den Boden öfter reinigen (mit Schlammsauger), sonst "erstickst" du nach wenigen Jahren im aufgewirbelten Mulm.


Wollte eigentlich keinen Filtergraben ala NG bauen.
eine Regenerationszone ist nicht das gleiche wie ein Filtergraben, oder?
Übrigens hab mir deine Bilder angeschaut, Respekt
Wollte ich wäre schon soweit. Haben gestern und heute die Übergänge im Beton mit einer Topfscheibe verschliffen, mir tun alle Gräten weh!!!!
Lg Simi


----------



## simihess (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Günter,


günter-w schrieb:


> Hallo Simi bei ca.90m³ wie in deinem Profil steht reichen 10 bis 12tausend Liter für die Umwälzung aus und der Strombedarf liegt bei Oase Eco bei 65 bzw. 85 Watt wichtig ist nur das die Leitungsquerschnitte groß gewählt werden, wegen dem Leitungsverlust . Bei der erwähnten Pumpe gibt es einen Anschußstück mit 2" auf 100KG -Rohr. habe damit bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Tiefe der Pflanzzone hier solltest du wissen das die verschiedenen Teichpflanzen unterschiedliche Wassertiefen benötigen um ihre Arbeit im Ökosystem zu erledigen. Wobei 80% nur eine Tiefe von bis zu 20cm benötigen. Unterwassepflanzen gedeihen ab 60cm und tiefer gut.


Sollten wir die Pflanzenzone in verschiedene Abschnitte einteilen oder eher wie einen normalen "Teich" Mulde formen.
Muss man die Pflanzenzone ab und an komplett reinigen, wenn ja in welchen Abständen? 
Lg Simi
P.S. Du hast Licht im Teich?!  Wie wechselt man eigentlich eine Birne am Unterwasserscheinwerfer?


----------



## simihess (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Martin,
dein Teich sieht ja auch klasse aus und wohl auch noch ganz neu. Wohnt Ihr eigentlich ganz alleine, Stress mit "bösen" Nachbarn scheinst du wohl nicht zu kennen. Ich finds super.
Lg Simi


----------



## günter-w (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, die Pflanzzone Regenerationsbereich um die Schwimmfläche habe ich nur in den ersten drei Jahren einmal pro Jahr mit einer Mulmglocke abgesaugt. seit 10Jahren ist das nun nichtmehr notwendig. Ich reinige lediglich 2mal im Jahr unseren Schwimmbereich. das ist alles. Die Pflanzen werden ja spätestens im Frühjahr bevor sie wieder neu austreiben das abgestorbene abgeschnitten. Der Optik wegen würde ich die Pflanzbereiche um den Schwimmbereich, entsprechend der Pflanztiefen abgestufen. Filtergraben oder Klärbecken ist nicht die Regenerationszone. Das hängt mit dem Nährstoffbedarf der Pflanzen und deren Arbeitsleistung zusammen. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du ein Einkammersystem bauen. Birnen der Unterwasserscheinwerfer werden logischerweise über Wasser gewechselt. Daher sollte die Zuleitung in in ein Schutzrohr eingezogen werden und auserhalb des Teiches eine Klemmdose gesetzt werden, dann kann man bei Bedarf den Scheinwerfer mit dem Kabel durch das Schutzrohr an die Wasseroberfläche ziehen. Darauf achten das das Kabel auserhalb des Teiches nicht in dem Schutzrohr verschindet ohne einen Zugdraht daran zu befestigen.


----------



## simihess (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Günther,
erstmals vielen herzlichen Dank für die liebe Einladung. 
Wir wollen ein 2 Kammersystem bauen. Regenerationszone und Schwimmbereich sind komplett durch eine Mauer voneinander getrennt. Wasser gelangt nur durch Bodenablauf und Skimmer in die Pflanzenzone. Braucht man denn einen Filtergraben bzw. Klärbecken oder reicht die Pflanzenzone aus?
Thias hat wohl nach dem NG System gebaut und da liest man gar nichts von Pflanzenzone nur Filtergraben. Je mehr ich lese, desto mehr Fragen hab ich.
Das mit den Scheinwerfern war mir schon irgendwie klar, konnte mir nur nicht vorstellen wie genau das funktionieren soll.
Erstmals vielen Dank. Muss jetzt schnell fürs Abendbrot sorgen.
Lg Simi
p.s. hab gestern mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## günter-w (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, ihr seit ja mit dem Schwimmbeckenrohbau ja schon fertig. Mir fehlt im Moment noch die Gesamtkonzeption du sprichst von 2-Kammersystem und links und rechts soll die Pflanzzone hin so hab ich das in deinem ersten Beitrag verstanden. Wie tief soll den die Regenerationszone werden? Ich gebrauche mal deinen Begriff Regenerationszone die soll doch der Bereich sein der dein Badewasser aufbereitet um auch Badewasserqualität zu erreichen. Auf deinen Bildern ist nicht zu erkennen wo der Regenerationsbereich oder Wasseraufbereitungsbereich hinkommt. Nach deiner Beschreibungen steht nun irgendwo auserhalb vom Schwimmbereich deine Pumpe die das Wasser vom Schwimmbecken in den Regenerationsbereich pumpt und dann irgend wie wieder zurück in dein Schwimmbecken fliest.  Wie du das nennst ist letzt endlich egal wichtig ist nur das der angesaugte Mulm sich absetzen kann und die richtigen Pflanzen für die Wasseraufbereitung gesetzt werden sonst funktioniert das mit deinem klaren Wasser nicht ohne noch teure Filter und UV-Lampen nachzurüsten was dann die Betriebskosten nochmals  erhöhen. Daher die Einladung das ich es dir am Objekt zeigen kann wie es richtig funktioniert. Wo kommt der Skimmer hin? bzw. wie wird der betrieben. Hast du dir schon Teiche von eurem Fachmann bei seinen Kunden angeschaut und wie sind die zufrieden und Teiche mindestens älter als 3, 4, Jahre, nicht das er wichtige Details euch vorenthalten hat wenn ihr selber baut.


----------



## simihess (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Günther,
Der "Rohbau" wurde 1970 gestellt und diente den Kühen, bzw. dem, was die hinten so von sich gaben. Wir haben nur ein bisschen Ordnung drum herum gemacht und aufgefüllt.
Ich hab mal die Skizze eingestellt, die der Teichbauer gezeichnet hat. So im Großen und Ganzen stimmt alles, außer seine Mase, die hat er wohl vertauscht. Die Zone rechts vom Becken schließt nahtlos an, ein bisschen nach hinten versetzt, weil da die Pumpe noch hin soll.
Jetzt hab ichs geschafft, du bist total verwirrt, oder? :shoc
Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich nicht die leiseste Ahnung wie tief dieser Bereich sein muss/soll? Deswegen bin ich ja hier, weil ich so ahnungslos bin.
Der Teichbauer meint 50 cm oder tiefer. Aber brauch ich auch ein Absetzbecken?
Fragen über Fragen.
Skimmer wird mit Pumpe betrieben, sitzt aber zu 100% in Windrichtung.
Ich hab mir noch keinen "älteren" Teich von ihm angeschaut, nur neue. Zur Zeit scheint er wohl in Baumholder das Naturfreibad zu machen.
Referenzen hat er viele.
Lg Simi


----------



## günter-w (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi du hast mich garnicht verwirrt. Das was ihr da baut ist ein Naturpool. Jetzt weis ich wie das gebaut werden soll. Absetzbecken brauchst du nicht unbedingt es währe aber ratsam vor der Pumpe den Grobdreck vom Bodenablauf und vom Skimmer abzufangen. Kann z.Bsp. mit einem Fass ca 200l geschehen das man dann bei bedarf reinigt. Die Gesamtflächen sind soweit schlüssig. Bei richtiger Bepflanzung dürfte das System ohne zusätzlichen Filter funktionieren. Ähnliches System hat auch Ralf Glenk. Die Tiefe der Pflanzbecken hängen mit dem Aufbau und der Bepflanzung zusammen da weis ich nicht was da unten reinkommt da ja eine Ausströmltg. eingebaut wird  ich tendiere da mehr zu 80cm um auch ein gewisses Volumen in das Regenerationsbecken zu bekommen. So wie ich das system verstehe wird die Pumpe an die Einströmleitung angeschlossen und das Wasser steigt durch das Substrat zu den Pflanzen. Was mir noch nicht klar ist, das mit dem Überlauf 10cm unter Beckenrand gemeint ist. Das würde bedeuten das bei vollem Becken der Regenerationsbereich und der Badebereich eine Verbindung haben und der Nährstoffarmebereich und der Nährstoffreichebereich sind doch nicht getrennt oder ist der maximale Wasserstand 10cm tiefer ud  es gibt dort eine Zwangsüberlauf ins Gelände. Lass dir genau sagen welches Substrat und wie stark du es einbauen musst damit die Durchströmung auch nach 10 und 15 Jahren noch funktioniert. Noch eine Anmerkung zum Skimmer der sollte minimum 15 bis 20cm Wasserstandschwankungen ausgleichen können sonst ist er im Sommer öffters ohne Funktion oder du bist öfters am Wassernachfüllen und das stört wiederum das Gleichgewicht .


----------



## simihess (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Günther,
es freut mich, dass du den Durchblick behälst. Ich hab ihn zeitweise verloren
Das mit dem Grobschmutz hab ich mir schon gedacht. 
Die meisten Systeme, die ich hier gefunden habe bestehen aus 3 Tonnen oder mehr, wenn ich nur eine Tonne stelle mit was soll ich dann füllen?
Die genaue Zusammensetzung des Substrats steht auf der Internetseite
(www.Schwimmteich-bauen.de), viel kann ich als Laie ehrlich gesagt nicht damit anfangen, das ist wohl auch ein bisschen Vertrauenssache.
Einen Wasseraustausch zwischen Schwimm und Pflanzenzone sollte es eigentlich nicht geben, da der Beckenauslauf in den Skimmer tiefer liegt als der Einlauf.
Bitte sag mir, dass wir da keinen Denkfehler drin haben:beeten.
Was hälst du eigentlich von diesen selbstgebauten Wandskimmern?
Ist es schwierig den Übergang von Becken in den Skimmer dicht zu kriegen?
Vielen Dank nochmals für deine Hilfe. Jetzt lass ich dich mal den Sonntag geniesen und nerv nimmer mit "dämlichen" Fragen. 
Ich hoffe das Wetter bei euch ist ein bisschen besser, bei uns regnets schon wieder den ganzen Morgen.
lg Simi


----------



## günter-w (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, ich habe den Sonntag genossen heute Mittag kam die Sonne raus dann hab ich doch gleich ein Bad genommen Wassertemparatur zur Zeit 23°.Ja das mit dem Filtern ist jetzt so eine Sache hier ist die Nachfolgende Ausführung entscheidend. wenn ihr diese Einstömltg. einbaut wie auf dem Plan dann pummpt ihr ja alles was von dem Skimmer und der Bodenabsaugung kommt in die Einstömrohre und die werden mit Sicherheit bald verstopfen dann ist Endegelände. Das heist min. Zwei Fässer ca 200l eins für Bürsten das Zweite für die Pumpe als alternative eben einen Pumpenschacht. Nach der Pumpe würde ich in jedem Fall noch ein Wasserberuhigungsbereich in die Regenerationszone integrieren das so aufbauen das das Wasser nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip in die Rohre einströmt und der Feinmulm bei Bedarf abgesaugt werden kann. Wie gesagt so würde ich das machen das muss jedoch alles zueinander stimmen daher ist es von hier schwer hir genau zu beschreiben was du exakt machen musst, wenn die Details nicht klar sind, wie ihr euch entscheidet und welche Rohre ihr verwendet Das mit dem Wasseraustausch hab ich nur angesprochen wegen dem Plan und der Bemerkung Überlauf 10cm unter  Beckenrand oder versteh ich da was falsch?
Zum selbstgebauten Skimmer, Ich habe mir nachträglich einen Angebaut der 30cm Wasserschwankung bewältigen kann Bei eurer Form wird ja vermutlich die Folie vor Ort eingeschweisst oder. Das kann dann in einem Aufwasch geschehen. Die fertigen Wandskimmer schaffen nur max 10cm sind aber ohne Probleme mit Schraubflanschen dicht zu bekommen.  Bei euren Betonwänden wird das etwas aufwendiger wenn da die maße nicht passen. Weiterhin viel Spass 
Gruß Günter


----------



## simihess (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo,
ich wollt wir könnten die Zeit auch schon im Teich genießen (gefüllt, versteht sich) 23°C sind echt klasse und morgen kannst du die dann noch mal geniesen, bevor am Freitag die nächste Kaltfront reinzieht. So richtig Sommer ist das nicht, oder? 
Meinst du ein Fass mit Bürsten reicht mir ?
Was meinst du mit Wasserberuhigungsbereich intergrieren, darunter kann ich mir im Augenblick gar nichts vorstellen.Wo soll abgesaugt werden? Wenn ich mit Schwerkraft arbeite müsste dieser Bereich oberhalb der Regenerationszone liegen, stimmts?
Welche Rohre sollten wir verwenden?
Ein guter Bekannter und Gala -Meister meinte wir sollten die Pflanzenzone einfach 10 Zentimeter über dem eigentlichen Schwimmbereich gestalten und dann das Wasser über einen kontrollierten Überlauf wieder ins Becken zurück fliesen lassen. Das müsste doch auch funktionieren?
Hast du deinen Skimmer auch betoniert? Unser Teichbauer meinte die Übergänge von Folie (Becken) zu Beton (Skimmer) wären schlecht dicht zu kriegen? Hier im Forum hab ich aber schon einige betonierte Schächte für Skimmer gesehen und die scheinen ja wohl zu funktionieren.
Meine kleine Tochter hat seit Montag (klar, erster Ferientag) Scharlach und ist im Augenblick nicht so doll drauf, mein Mann muss zur Mittagsschicht und das Wetter spielt auch verrückt, hoffentlich wird das mit meinem Projekt bald was:beeten sonst ist der Sommer rum.
Lg Simi


----------



## günter-w (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, ein Fass mit Bürsten reicht für den Grobschmutz der Einlaufstutzen für den Pumpenschacht sollte mit 8mm droßßen löchern gebohrt sein das die Pumpe die dahinter liegt nicht blockieren kann wenn mal ein größeres Teil es durch die Bürsten schaffen sollte. Dein Gala-Meister hat recht. Ich würde sogar 20cm höher bauen da durch den Wasserkeil der entsteht noch etwas sicherheit vorhanden ist sonst kann es passieren wenn die Pflanzen richtig eingewachsen sind das Wasser im Einlaufbereich schon überläuft bevor es zum Auslauf gelangt.Werd mal versuchen am Wochenende eine kleine Skizze zu machen und die Bilder von meinem Skimmer aufbereiten Die nächsten zwei Tage hab ich noch einiges um die Ohren. Muss noch ein Teichentwurf fertig machen und am Freitag noch Wasserpflanzen setzen. Das mit der Schwerkraft versteh ich nicht wie du das meinst. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## simihess (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

hallo,
ich hab mir deine Teichbilder noch mal angeschaut, hast du eine sandfarbene Folie eingebaut? Wenn ja, würdest du das wieder machen? Unser Teichbauer meinte nämlich dass das richtig klasse aussehen würde, entweder sand oder terracotta farben.
"Nach der Pumpe würde ich in jedem Fall noch ein Wasserberuhigungsbereich in die Regenerationszone integrieren das so aufbauen das das Wasser nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip in die Rohre einströmt und der Feinmulm bei Bedarf abgesaugt werden kann.":?  Hier hast du mich echt verloren.
Was für ein Rohrdurchmesser würdest du empfehlen? Müssen es die 110 sein oder tuns auch die 63(67)?
Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende, vielleicht wirds mit dem Wetter ja trotz mieser Prognose wenigstens ein kleines bissel sonnig.
lg simi


----------



## günter-w (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, ich habe habe eine Sandfarbene Folie. Ob ichs wieder machen würde kann ich dir nicht sagen. Zum einen wirkt der Teich heller und ansprechender zum andern sieht man schneller die Ablagerungen und wenn es schön aussehen soll muss ich öfter reinigen (3x im Jahr). Kalkablagerungen lassen sich auch nicht vermeiden und das gibt trotz aussaugen dunkle Flecken. Wie alles im Leben hat alles zwei Seiten und die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Im Frühjahr vor der Großreinigung sieht er aus als währe olivgrüne Folie drinn. Nach der Reinigung bin ich wieder froh das er optisch wieder was hergibt. Die Rohre zum ausströmen sind Drainagerohre. Bei Ralf Glenk gibt es dazu gute Info http://www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/
Gruß Günter


----------



## simihess (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

hallo Günther,
wir waren wirklich fleisig, schau mal.
vor 30 Minuten hats bei uns mal wieder angefangen zu regnen, na ja eigentlich schüttets eher, also Arbeit eingestellt, aber das gibt mir Zeit zu schreiben auch gut.
Habe heute mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, die ich dir zeigen wollte.
Der Mann für die Folie war hier und hat alles aufgemessen, also es müsste eigentlich bald los gehen. :beeten
Morgen müssen wir uns mal Gedanken zum Filter machen und jetzt geh ich mal etwas couchen.
viele liebe Grüße aus der verregneten Westpfalz
Simi


----------



## günter-w (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, da habt ihr mal wieder richtig gerackert. Wie tief ist jetzt der Pflanzbereich in den die Einströmrohre noch eingelegt werden?
Gruß Günter


----------



## simihess (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Günther,
die Tiefe ist im Durchschnitt 80 cm. Unser Gala Freund hat unterschiedliche Höhen eingebaut, so ähnlich wie Terassen würd ich sagen.
Hab mir überlegt ob wir in der Mitte einen "Minigraben" ausheben sollen, gerade so breit das ein normales Drainagerohr reinpasst. Meinst du das wäre ne gute Idee? Da könnte man dann diesen perforierten Schlauch durchschieben und gegebenfalls auch wieder rausholen, falls nötig.:?
Es wird endlich Sommer und wir haben Urlaub/Ferien, genial!!!
lg simi


----------



## günter-w (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, das kanst du machen Vorraussetzung ist, das du später überhaupt noch darankommst zum rausziehen ich vermute eher nicht somut kannst dir den Azfwand sparen das kann dir aber dein Galabauer sagen ob später noch ein rausziehen der Einströmrohre möglich ist. Einen Extragraben würde ich nicht machen da die Leitung so wie so in Substratgepackt ist.
Gruß Günter


----------



## simihess (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

hallo,
wollte noch mal guten Tag sagen. Der Mann für die Folie meldet sich nicht mehr. 
Ich werd langsam echt sauer, seit 2 Wochen sitzen wir rum und warten.
Alles ist vorbereitet und jetzt gehts nicht voran.
kennt irgendjemand einen kompeteten "Folienschweissmann ", der sich an eckige Becken rantraut ?
lg simi


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi.

Frag mal bei ein paar Dachdeckerbetrieben (gelbe Seiten) an.... viele müssen bei Dachabdichtungen ebenfalls Folien schweißen und machen das u.U. sogar öfter, als manche Teichbaufirma.


----------



## simihess (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wahrscheinlich hats dem guten Mann in den Ohren geklingelt.
Morgen kommen Folie und Vlies und wir können mit den Vorarbeiten anfangen.
Nächste Woche wird geschweisst. 
Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt, hoffentlich klappt jetzt alles 
ob das Wasser noch ein bisschen warm wird? Eigentlich ist der Sommer  schon fast vorbei zumindestens die Schulferien.
Na ja wenns mit dem Schwimmen dieses Jahr nicht mehr hinhaut, gehn wir halt nächstes Jahr.
lg Simi


----------



## simihess (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett, 
gestern hats bei uns denn ganzen Tag geregnet und ich hatte Zeit ein bissel im Forum zu researchen.
Irgendwo hab ich dann eine ziemlich beunruhigende Bemerkung von dir
über Seerosen gefunden.:? Ich weiss den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr, aber wuchern die Dinger wirklich so schlimm? Und machen die das allle, oder gibt es Ausnahmen? 
lg simi


----------



## günter-w (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, das hängt mit dem Nährstoffangebot und den Verbrauchern in deinem Teich zusammen. In einem Schwimmteich so wie du ihn baust mit einem großen Pflanzenbereich und hoffentlich vielen Pflanzen wird die Seerose nicht wuchen. In zwei Jahren wirst du vielleicht das Problem bekommen das sie nichtmehr blüht, dann musst sie bei Bedarf sogar düngen. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## simihess (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

hallo Günther,
am Mittwoch wird geschweisst, hoffentlich hält der Sommer noch ein bissel!!!!:beeten
Kannst du mir sagen ob es eine Faustregel für die Bepflanzung gibt?
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht pro Kubik so und soviel Pflanzen. 
Und wie sollte das Verhältnis Flachwasserpflanzen zu Unterwasserpflanzen ausssehen?
Sollen wir die Pflanzen in den Körben lassen oder rausholen?
Wie hast du deine Pumpe aufgestellt? Trocken oder im Wasser im eigenen Schacht?
Jetzt fallen mir wieder zillionen neue Fragen ein.
Das Badewetter in Kandel ist ja die letzten Tage bestimmt klasse gewesen, was hast du denn im Augenblick für Wassertemperaturen?
Ob unser Wasser noch ein bisschen warm wird? Ich persönlich bin nämlich ein ausgesprochener "Warmduscher"?
lg aus der super warmen Westpfalz
Simi


----------



## günter-w (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi ich rechne ca. 5-6 Pflanzen pro m² und setze sie direkt in den Sand ohne Körbe. Die Unterwasserpflanzen machen meist max. ca 10% aus. Je nach dem wieviel tiefe Pflanzfächen ich habe auch mal weniger. Wichtig sind mehrere Sorten um die Verträglichkeit mit dem Füllwasser auszutesten. Lieber setze ich nach ein zwei Jahren nach wenn sich herauskristallisiert was in dem Wasser gut wächst. Bei Schwimmteichen sollte die Pumpe immer trocken aufgestellt sein, ist so Vorschrift. Was du letztendlich machst liegt in deiner Verantwortung. Was für ein Pflanzensortiment hat dir dein Teichbauer empfohlen, schlieslich hängt ja damit auch die Funktion eurer Anlage davon ab.
Das ich es nicht vergesse bei dem Wetter ist jeden Tag baden angesagt aktuell 25° Wassertemperatur
Viele Grüße aus der Südpfalz
Günter


----------



## simihess (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

hallo,
wollte mich noch mal kurz melden, um die Fortschritte zu dokumentieren.
Letzten Mittwoch und Donnerstag wurde geschweisst, Freitag Wasser eingelassen. Am Wochenende Substrat und Pflanzen in den Regenerationsbereich eingebracht. Pumpe läuft super gut und sehr leise.
Jetzt hab ich wieder ziemlich viele Fragen.
1. Das Wasser scheint mir von Tag zu Tag grüner zu werden, in der Pflanzenzone kann ich aber bis auf den Boden schauen, auch in den tiefen Bereichen. Bitte sag mir jemand, dass sich das nach einiger Zeit wieder klärt.:beeten
2. Muss die Pumpe ständig laufen? 
3. Soll mehr vom Skimmer oder vom Bodenablauf gesaugt werden?
4. Kann ich vorm Herbst noch alle Pflanzen setzten oder wachsen nicht alle mehr an?
lieber Günther, ich bin froh, dass wir uns für die sandfarbene Folie entschieden haben. mir gefällts richtig gut, ich hoffe nur das Wasser wird noch mal so schön klar wie die ersten Tage.
Lg simi


----------



## günter-w (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, das sieht ja schon gut aus was auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist. Du schreibst ihr habt Substat und Pflanzen eingebaut und fragst ob du im Herbst noch setzen kannst was nun? sind die Pflanzen schon drinn oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall sollten sie so schnell wie möglich gesetzt werden damit sie noch gut anwachen und im Frühjahr dann gleich durchstarten können. Das grüne Wasser (es bilden sich Schwebalgen) nach dem Füllen ist normal und sollte sich in ca. 1Woche wieder klären wenn alles in der Regenerationszone richtig eingebaut wurde. Das ganze hängt auch mit deinem Füllwasser zusammen Härte Phospat, Nitrat usw. Wichtig sind die Pflanzen die das Nährstoff gleichgewicht herstellen das geht aber nicht von heute auf morgen du brauchst schon etwas geduld.
Die Pumpe sollte immer laufen zumindest in der Badesaison. Ab Nov. bis März kann sie ausgeschaltet sein. Die Empfehlung solltest du auch von deinem Teichbauer bekommen. Bei mir läuft die Pumpe immer. Je nach Leistung der Pumpe kannst du auch halb und halb machen, skimmer und Bodenabsaugung sonnst würde ich das je nach Eintrag und Windrichtung steuern.
Gruß Günter


----------



## simihess (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

hallo Günther,
sorry da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, wir haben schon gepflanzt.
ich wollte wissen, ob es bestimmte Pflanzen gibt, die man um diese Jahreszeit nicht mehr setzten sollte.
was benutzt du um deine Wasserwerte zu kontrollieren, einfache Teststäbchen?
Wie schützt du deine Pumpe im Winter bei Frost? Mein Mann meinte bei einem Stromausfall, wenn mal ein paar Stunden nichts durchlaufen würde, würde alles eingefrieren und dann wohl auch platzen. 
Im Augenblick liegen unsere Verbindungsschläuche noch nicht unter der Erde, sollten wir die extra einpacken oder reicht einfaches eingraben?:?
Unser "Großer" geniest das Wasser schon jeden Tag, trotz grüner Farbe und "eisigen" Temperaturen.
lg aus der sonnigen Westpfalz
Simi


----------



## günter-w (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, hat etwas läger gedauert, mein Rechner ist zur Zeit in Reparatur und bin auf den Rechner unserer Tochter angewiesen da kann ich nicht immer dran.  Hoffe das ich ihn nächste Woche wieder habe. Die Teichpflanzen kannst du alle setzen. sie werden dann noch anwachsen und dann abwelken und im Wurzelbereich überwintern. das abgestorbene abschneiden und im Frühjahr treibt dann alles neu aus. Ich verwende zur Zeit das Testset von Lavaris, vorher hatte ich eins von Sera. Für dich am Anfang zum Testen reicht vermutlich die Teststreifen, oder du gehst zum Oasehändler der führt auch Wassertest´s durch. Die Schläuche solltet ihr eingraben. Ich geh mal davon aus das sie Druckfest sind mit Spirale verstärkt die braucht du nicht zusätzlich einpacken. Der Pumpe im Schacht passiert so schnell auch nichts zur Sicherheit den Deckel von unten mit Styropor versehen.
Gruß Günter


----------



## simihess (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Günther,
es tut mir leid, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber ich hab allerhand um die Ohren, sorry.
Unser Wasser scheint schon wieder etwas heller (klarer) zu werden und es haben sich auch schon einige Tierchen und Insekten eingefunden, schön.
Unsere kleine Tochter und die Hunde haben jede Menge Spass in der Pflanzenzone, ich hoffe es wird dem biologischen Gleichgewicht nicht zu sehr schaden.
Noch eine Frage zur Pumpe. Es gibt Drehzahlregulierer zum Vorschalten, meinst du im Winter könnte man ein bisschen weniger Wasser durchpumpen in der Natur läuft es ja in der kalten Jahreszeit auch nicht so schnell?
Teststreifen hab ich gekauft und die Werte scheinen so weit auch ganz in Ordnung.
Gibt es Pflanzen (auch Unterwasser) von denen ich die Finger lassen sollte?
Hast du schon mal was von Thermoholz gehört oder es verbaut?
Irgendwie hört das mit der Fragerei nicht auf.
lg aus der Westpfalz (heute wieder richtig schön sonnig und warm, könnte nach meinem Geschmack noch 6 bis 8 Wochen so bleiben)
simi


----------



## günter-w (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, das braucht dir nicht leid tun jeder antwortet und fragt wie es seine Zeit erlaubt. Die Pflanzzone sollte für Mensch und Tier tabu sein sonst wächst dort so schnell nichts an bzw. wird herausgerissen und geht kaputt. Es seiden du hast einen abgegrenzten Flachwasserbereich ohne Pflanzen zum Spielen für die Kleine und die Hund. Ich kann nur davon abraten das wird sonst auf dauer nichts. Wir hatten auch einen Hund dem habe ich beigebracht nur im Schwimmbereich zu baden, beim ersten mal ist er doch promt durch die Seerose getrampelt. Es ist am Anfang aufwendig es den Burschen beizubringen wenn du es aber geschafft hast ist es um so schöner. In Schwimmteichen gibt es für Unterwasserpflanzen keine Einschrenkung. Das einzige was probleme machen kann ist __ Schilf das solltest du bei deiner bauvariante nicht einsetzen. Wenn deine Pumpe für einen Drehzahlregler ausgelegt ist kannst du das machen. Thermoholz hab ich schon gehört hab aber selbst noch keine Erfahrung damit und auch noch keins verbaut.
Weiterhin viel Spass mit euerm Teich. Wir haben im Moment 22° Wassertemparatur in 50cm Tiefe


----------



## simihess (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Günther,
hab mal ein ernstes Wort mit meinen 2 und 4 beinern geredet und es scheint gefruchtet zu haben,
Ist __ Schilf wirklich so aggresiv und macht Folie kaputt oder wuchert es "nur"?
Kann es in extra Behälter/Pflanzgefäße gesetzt werden oder würdest du generell davon abraten? Ich find einfach das es schön aussieht, aber nicht um jeden Preis. 
Wie machst du das im Sommer mit der Verdunstung, füllst du mit Regenwasser auf? 
Mein Mann wollte noch ein ein paar Betonringe eingraben da würde sich dann Grundwasser bzw. Quellwasser reinstellen, mit dem wir gegebenfalls nachfüllen könnten. 
Lg aus der kalten, verregneten Westpfalz
Simi


----------



## günter-w (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: baustelle-schwimmteich*

Hallo Simi, die keinste schwachstelle an der Klebenaht und kein Vlies audf der Folie und das __ Schilf geht durch. Da ihr ja kein separates Becken habt wäre in 4-5 Jahren das Schilf so dominant das es die anderen Pflanzen verträngt. daher pflanze ich als alternative die verschieden Carexarten. Separat in einen Behälter ginge zwar, nur haben sie für eurern Teich dann keine Reinigungsleistung. Das mit den Betonringen solltet ihr gut überlegen. Das Problem ist die Wassermenge die ihr im Sommer benötigt und dann sind die Betonringe meist auch leer. Lieber von einem Brunnen oder Quelle nachspeisen. Du kannst ja mal ausrechnen wiviel Liter ein cm Wasser bei euch bedeutet. Du kannst ja den Skimmer als Maßstab für die Wasserstandschwankung zu Grunde legen und im Sommer ab Minimum bist zur Hälfte ausgleichen damit du bei einem Gewitterregen noch etwas Platz hast. Das Füllwasser solltest du auf jedenfall kontrolieren das es nicht unnötig euer Teich belastet.
Gruß Günter


----------

